# Let's see your restorations.



## repauli1 (Apr 27, 2017)

A Bridgeport 1980 Head, and a South Bend 14.5 1950 era lathe


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 27, 2017)

Is there a reason for painting the Bridgeport white and not gray as the lathe?

Yeah, I know, its a dumb question.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 27, 2017)

I can't remember the dates Ken, but there were White Bridgeports at some time. We had two at GM.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 28, 2017)

Here's a couple of machine tools I have been able to restore- scrape in new  bearings, remake any worn parts, and new paint etc. First up, a 1919 Dalton 7x36'' lathe.  Following that  are a couple of shots of my 1939 Delta DP 220 drill'press.  Iam cheating because I didn't restore it.  My boy found it at an estate sale in like new condition earlier this year.  Even has the original water transfer decals ( badges ) from the hardware store that sold it.  All the shinny metal surfaces have been kept this way since 1939, by the original owner and apparently his son.

Third, sort of in the middle, is a pic of a 1950 Burke #4 horizontal mill.  I restored the Burke and the Dalton Lathe over the past two years and am using  them to rebuild an antique 12" ga miniature steam locomotive.

 Finally couple of shots of an NOS Craigslist 1924 South Bend 9x48.  Ithis one hasn't been restored yet, and I only include it because it still has original scraping on the bed, original finish, and came with the inspector's documentation card from the factory that shows the measured tolerances at final inspection! This sat on Craigslist for weeks before I noticed a hint of the scrape marks in one of the photos. Went to take a look, and couldn't believe it!  Again, amazingly in nearly  perfect condition, having been a hobby lathe kept in storage since 1940's.  This one is awaiting some more cleaning and a T/I while I figure out how to set up a replacement drive system.  Fellow I bought it from threw away the counter gear belt drive assembly years ago as it was "accumulating to many cob webs" in his garage!  Arrrrrgh.

No real genius on my part. It really helps to discover old barn finds that are in really good condition to begin with.  The main thing is the underlying precision needs to be there.  Makes the rebuild and finish work worthwhile.

Anyway, I enjoy working with old equipment. Very satisfying when they are cleaned up and perform well.


----------



## gcaldicott (Apr 28, 2017)

Here is my Sheldon Lathe




and Van Norman 12


----------



## repauli1 (Apr 28, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Is there a reason for painting the Bridgeport white and not gray as the lathe?
> 
> Yeah, I know, its a dumb question.


I was originally this color (Almond)


----------



## repauli1 (Apr 28, 2017)

gcaldicott said:


> Here is my Sheldon Lathe
> View attachment 232417
> View attachment 232418
> 
> ...


Great restores!


----------



## RandyM (Apr 28, 2017)

Here is my Bridgeport.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/1958-bridgeport-series-1-j-rebuild.1442/

Here is my Ellis band saw.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/ellis-1100-bandsaw-restoration-and-modifications.20460/


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 28, 2017)

Here's my latest rebuild that is still in process, a 15" Sheldon Precision lathe they call it, a 1960 model.


----------



## mrjbinok (May 6, 2017)

Here is what I started with on my 1949 Caftsman:









And my Restoration:


----------



## mrjbinok (May 6, 2017)

Sorry for the double post.  Not sure what was going on with my pictures?????  First post was using the 'Add Image' with the pasted URL.  The second post I just pasted the URL directly into the post.


----------



## Surprman (May 6, 2017)

1941 South Bend Lathe (Model C)


----------



## mrjbinok (May 6, 2017)

Surprman said:


> 1941 South Bend Lathe (Model C)


That looks like it should be in a museum!!


----------



## dlane (May 6, 2017)

1959 SB10L 


Now, 


Do all converted band filer to saw


----------



## woodchucker (May 6, 2017)

Mine can be seen from my signature link, but here is b4 and after a a couple.


----------



## repauli1 (May 8, 2017)

mrjbinok said:


> Here is what I started with on my 1949 Caftsman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome, great restore!


----------

